# Applying Crabgrass Halt



## gregt848 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello,
I am going to be applying scotts turf builder w/ crabgrass halt. There is no rain in the forecast for a good week. The product says to apply to a dry lawn, but does this need to be watered in within a specific time frame? Or can it lay dry for a week?
Thanks in advance,
Greg


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

It shouldn't hurt if it lays dry for a few days. If you are worried about it raining...just wait till there is rain forecasted for a couple of days in advance.


----------

